# Pics of B14's lowered with 15's with 55 as the tire fattness?



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

haha I didnt really know how to word that, but I just wanna see some pics of some b14's lowered with 15 inch rims, with tires with the size 195(or 205 or whatever)/55/15. Mine is lowered 2.5 inches and I have 15 inch rota slipstreams but my tires are 195/50/15's and I dont think 50 is fat enough, there is still a pretty good size wheel gap, Im just wondering how well a 55 (or 60) can fill it in, I might trade my tires in.

thanx.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

why not try www.tirerack.com they have that thing where you can set up your cars and preview them...i think...


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

good idea, but they wont let u lower the car in the preview thingy, I just want to see, since 2.5 is the max safe drop on a B14, if i can fill in that big wheel gap with some fatter tires.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

you can always have your car or the tirerack pic photochopped.



> i can fill in that big wheel gap with some fatter tires


you got the solution.A 55 will definitely fill that gap problem of yours,if not go for the 60


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

you have wheel gap with a 2.5" drop?
my drop was an easy 2" and most likely a little more, but i have no gap, with 205/50/15.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

me too, just find pics of my car.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

stick with a 55...first of all 60 would look like shit. second of all 195/55/15 is the oem size for the b14 se-r's. oh yah "195" is the aspect ratio, "55" is the profile of the tire and "15" is obviously the diameter of the rim . 

Ben


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I got a 2" drop also but its probably settled down maybe another 1/2". I have just a little gap up front and my back tire is tucked.
Im runnin 205/40/R17s with alot of tread gone. I plus sized my tires and thats what I came up with, it should be the stock equivalent....or the closest one.


----------

